# I'm thinking I might be liking you again



## jpinon33

Is there an idiom or expression in Romanian which can be said in a funny/sweet way for: "I'm thinking I might be liking you again."

To give it context, I told my girlfriend that I didnt like her very much anymore after she had told me something which was somewhat teasing me.  Now she is has been being sweet to me again, so I want to say something which eludes to the fact that I said i didnt like her anymore but now I do again...in a funny/sweet way if possible.

Any ideas, idoms or expressions for this?

Thank you kindly in advance.


----------



## farscape

The closest I can think of to the meaning of " to like smb." I'd avoid  the direct translation, to like = a place, because it may be perceived as  frivolous.

Cred că am început să ţin iar (din nou) la tine.

Later,


----------



## jpinon33

Thanks Farscape!


----------



## jpinon33

F - that didnt go over the way I had intended   She took it that I was saying I wanted to get back together, when I was actually trying to say I like the way she is now then she was before...no worries though...I got her to understand what I meant.  All is good.  Thank you for taking your time to write something.  I definitely appreciate it and look forward to more.


----------



## farscape

Sorry about that, I guess words like "girlfriend" and "something funny/sweet" set me on the wrong track - I did believe you two were an item, so to speak. Let me know (PM) if you need something to mend it.

Best,


----------

